# Municípios brasileiros com nome de Pato: Patos, Patos de Minas, Pato Branco e outros.



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Os dados da população são da estimativa de 2.018, o PIB per capita é de 2.016 e o IDH é de 2.010. Todos estes dados foram retirados do IBGE-Cidades. A ordem é de acordo com a população. Eu selecionei 3 fotos de cada cidade. Créditos nas fotos ou embaixo delas.
*Patos de Minas - Minas Gerais*
População: 150.833 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 27.995,83
IDH: 0,765










@asadronesfilmes








Forista Vargas
PATOS DE MINAS -MG by Wellington Francisco, no Flickr

*Patos – Paraíba*
População: 106.984 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 14.482,69
IDH: 0,701	
Patos - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, no Flickr
Patos - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, no Flickr
Patos - Paraíba - Brasil. by Chico Figueiredo, no Flickr

*Pato Branco – Paraná*
População: 81.893 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 41.713,58
IDH: 0,782








http://www.patobranco.pr.gov.br/noticias/destaque-nacional/pato-branco-tem-o-4o-maior-ifdm-do-parana-e-ocupa-a-19a-posicao-no-brasil-entre-os-municipios-mais-desenvolvidos/








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186739&page=213








Gustavo Cabral

*São João dos Patos - Maranhão*
População: 25.860 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 10.157,25 
IDH: 0,615








https://oimparcial.com.br/noticias/2017/09/mp-pede-realizacao-de-concurso-em-sao-joao-dos-patos/








https://www.consolidesuamarca.com.br/registro-de-marcas-sao-joao-dos-patos-ma








https://mapio.net/pic/p-84573392/

*Patos do Piauí – Piauí*
População: 6.377 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 6.640,12
IDH: 0,563 








http://patosdopiaui.pi.gov.br/patosdopiaui/portalnoticias








http://cidadesnanet.com/news/munici...cao-esportiva-religiosa-e-grandes-shows-veja/








http://projovempatos.blogspot.com/2010/07/blog-post_31.html

*Pato Bragado – Paraná*
População: 5.535 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 28.117,54
IDH: 0,747








http://www.viajeparana.com/Pagina/Pato-Bragado








https://mapio.net/pic/p-32067728/








http://www.viajeparana.com/Pagina/Pato-Bragado

*Lagoa dos Patos – Minas Gerais*
População: 4.124 habitantes
PIB per capita: R$ 10.100,40
IDH: 0,634








http://lagoadospatos.mg.gov.br/








https://radicalnorte.wordpress.com/...os-com-shows-e-atracoes-para-todos-os-gostos/








https://www.climatempo.com.br/participe/26058/ceu-limpo-em-lagoa-dos-patosmg

Quem quiser contribuir que fique à vontade.
Até a próxima. :wave:


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

De "pato" elas não tem nada, muito boas essas cidades, Pato Branco e Patos de Minas são bem verticalizadas. Parabéns .


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

o mapa do brasil em lagoa dos patos!!!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Ao no Sora said:


> o mapa do brasil em lagoa dos patos!!!


:?


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Legal a temática Pioneiro. Corrige aí, a última foto é de Ouro Preto e não de Lagoa dos Patos.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Bem interessante a temática. Gostei do entorno natural de Patos-PB e a do Piaui.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Não imaginava que tivesse tantos Patos no Brasil


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

David de andrade said:


> De "pato" elas não tem nada, muito boas essas cidades, Pato Branco e Patos de Minas são bem verticalizadas. Parabéns .


Tinham:

Patos – Zootopônimo[134] • A cidade de Patos de Minas surgiu na segunda década do século XIX em torno da Lagoa dos Patos, onde *segundo as descrições históricas existia uma enorme quantidade de patos silvestres*. O povoado, à beira do rio Paranaíba, cresceu, virou arraial e depois vila, a vila de Santo Antônio dos Patos.

http://www.albumchorographico1927.com.br/texto/estudo-critico-toponimia

Patos fazem parte da fauna brasileira.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Faltou Patópolis.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Muito bom! Gostei mais de Pato Branco. 

Faz um com todas com "Alto" no nome, deve ter no mínimo umas 10.


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

*Parabéns pelo Thread vou contribuir com fotos e meu vídeo de Patos de Minas*


----------



## matheussinara (Aug 19, 2012)

jvitor2012 said:


> Muito bom! Gostei mais de Pato Branco.
> 
> Faz um com todas com "Alto" no nome, deve ter no mínimo umas 10.


Dúzias né?


----------



## matheussinara (Aug 19, 2012)

Conheço Patos de Minas, a minha terrinha e a Patos paraibana.


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

matheussinara said:


> Dúzias né?


Por essa lista da Wikipedia são 28: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_municípios_do_Brasil


----------



## wandsong (Jan 20, 2013)

*São João dos Patos - MA
*
A cidade ganhou este nome por causa das duas lagoas que estão no perímetro urbano que são a Lagoa de São João e a Lagoa dos Patos. É conhecida por ser a capital maranhense do bordado que é passado de geração por geração.









Fonte: Prefeitura Municipal de São João dos Patos 









Fonte: Paraibano News 

Lagoa dos Patos 








Fonte: Prefeitura Municipal de São João dos Patos 









Fonte: Marcelo/Paraibano News


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Todas lindas! Gostei principalmente de Pato Branco e da Patos Paraibana.


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Legal a temática Pioneiro. Corrige aí, a última foto é de Ouro Preto e não de Lagoa dos Patos.


Bem que eu estava desconfiando que aquela foto não era de Lagoa dos Patos. Já corrigi.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> Não imaginava que tivesse tantos Patos no Brasil


^^

Tem sim, tem até o da Fiesp! Ótimo thread, cidades interessantes!


----------



## Celso Jorge (Dec 24, 2010)

Cidades muito interessantes do interior do Brasil, se tivesse tempo e dinheiro, acho que eu andaria por todos os municípios e cidades brasileiras, me sentiria em casa em qualquer lugar desses!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

David de andrade said:


> De "pato" elas não tem nada, muito boas essas cidades, Pato Branco e Patos de Minas são bem verticalizadas. Parabéns .


Pessoalmente eu não conheço nenhuma delas mas me parecem pujantes. :cheers:


----------

